# Lamar Odom's infant son dies while sleeping



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Los Angeles Lakers player Lamar Odom's 6½-month-old son has died, a spokesman for the team said Thursday.

Jayden Odom died Wednesday night, apparently suffocating while sleeping in his crib in New York, according to John Black.

"Lamar is very distraught," Black said. "Both he and the baby's mother are asking that people respect their privacy at this time."

Jayden was born Dec. 15. Odom has two older children -- a son and a daughter.

The 26-year-old Odom came to the Lakers two years ago in the trade that sent Shaquille O'Neal to the Miami Heat. Odom averaged 14.8 points, 9.2 rebounds and 5.5 assists in 80 games for the Lakers last season and 19.1 points, 11.0 rebounds and 4.9 assists in their first-round playoff series against the Phoenix Suns.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2504783


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh man, This is horrible ... My prayers go out for the Odom family.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I feel for L.O. 

I just can't imagine losing a child.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Man, That is just horrible to hear...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow... that is horrible... My condolences to him and his family


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Awful, awful, awful.:sad:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That is terrible.  

I can't think of a much worse thing to happen.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

My prayers go out to Lamar Odom and his family. 

Having to bury your own son is horrbile, it's even worse when you have to bury your infant child.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn could it be sleep apnea? that sucks... maybe that kid would have grown to become an NBA basketball player too, who knows.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That's terrible! My prayers go out to Lamar and his family.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dang man thats sad, hearts out to his family as well...Is Lamar married, b/c it just said the mother of the infant??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Terrible news. Thoughts and prayers go out to Lamar and his family.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

, aw, thats just, horrible.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That sucks...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

So sad man, I really feel for him, and my prayers go out to him, and his family....God bless.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thats terrible. God bless him and his family.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats really sad, cant imagine what he and his family are going through right now. My condolences go out to them


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

only 6 months old..


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow...

R.I.P


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Terrible. That's just terrible.

condolences to LO and his family.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just came here and saw this.. sad stuff.. Thoughts are with he and his family!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Awww that really sucks. I wish the best to Lamar and his family.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, I'm speechless right now, don't laugh but I'm almost breaking down in tears right now, my prayers and condolences goes to lamar and his Family. It's hard to imagine waking up and finding your 
child past away.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

I can't think of anything worse, thats brutal.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

This is terrible, im speechless. R.I.P


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Feel bad for him his family.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Lets all take a moment of silence for the Odom family....................RIP.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I love you Lamar. Best of wishes.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I love you Lamar. Best of wishes.


Erm... :whofarted


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I cannot imagine the grief and sadness that he has to be going through...The pain of burying your newborn son...damn....


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Rip


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Lynx said:


> I feel for L.O.
> 
> I just can't imagine losing a child.



I totally agree. God please bless the Odom's


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

thats horrible


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

In other news.. Northwestern's football coach died a little bit ago.. sad stuff!

http://nusports.cstv.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/063006aaa.html


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

100% condolences to the Odom family. He must be absolutely devastated


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

My deepest condolences to the Odom and Walker families. R.I.P.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

My prayers go out to Lamar and his family.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Terrible, tragic news. Love and condolences to Odom's family from ours.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Rip


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From the Lakers PR department:

I know Lamar would appreciate the support and thanks for the heart-felt email. The best way to get the well-wishes and condolences to him would be to mail them to our office here in El Segundo. Attention the letters to Lamar Odom c/o John Black. This way we’ll receive them in the PR office and pass them along to Lamar. Our mailing address is:

Lamar Odom 
c/o John Black
555 N. Nash St.
El Segundo, CA 90245


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I cannot imagine more pain than losing a child. 
My prayers are with this family....


----------



## Mamba81 (May 17, 2006)

Truly sad, My prayers go out to u Lamar.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow! I havent been on BBB in a while and i expected a happy enviroment because of the draft and all. So sad to hear this. Prayers are with you LO.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Funeral services for Lamar Odom's infant son, Jayden, will take place Wednesday in New York. Jayden Odom suffocated in his sleep Wednesday night. In lieu of flowers, Odom and his longtime girlfriend, Liza Morales, are asking that donations be made to Odom's foundation. Donations may be sent to 


Cathy's Kids
c/o Annie Civetz
Excel Sports Management
10100 Santa Monica Blvd.
Suite 2550
Los Angeles, CA 90067. 

The foundation's federal tax ID number is 201037784.


----------

